# Reports of Ducks between Devils Lake and Larimore



## buxandux (Apr 2, 2005)

Anybody know where the duck are at between Devils lake and Larimore. I'll be going out Thursday to locate a good area. I'll report back!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

yeah there are none there, all the water is dried up, and they all went south for the winter already...oh well, there is always the spring snow goose season, i hear that area is good for that...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think what Drew meant was they are there as expected, where EXACTLY will change weekly if not daily.

Good luck scouting


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I scouted the area and north of there last weekend, look around you will not have to much problem finding birds, access will be spotty to good. some areas up there traditionally get hunted hard during Resident and Nonresident opener. Educated ducks make it a little more of a challenge.

Be mindful that roost hunting drives the birds away and occasionally out of state if they no longer feel safe at their roost.

Scout hard and you will do well.

Good Luck!

Bob


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Much better by Medora!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just a tip, read this thread that was posted at the top:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=15445

It was posted to help newcomers to the site looking for advice.

Good luck


----------



## buxandux (Apr 2, 2005)

No reason to get defensive fellas! I don't remember asking which slough/pothole the ducks are residing or driving directions to your favorite spot. All I was asking is that if people have been seeing good duck numbers in the general area. I'm more than willing to share my observations with others, hopefully others are as well.

Good hunting guys, and best of luck to you all!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

ok heres the deal (and this is just my personal opinion) usually when a new guy like yourself joins this site that is their first question (wheres the ducks at? I did it too.) and heres my answer work hard like everyone else and go find them like everyone else does. I'm not trying to be a jerk about it and i will tell you theres plenty of ducks everywhere to be had, you just got to go out and find the numbers yourself.

Good luck to you this weekend :beer:


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Well said Chris


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The biggest problem almost everyone that comes to ND for the first time makes is to first ask where the ducks are at......look at the duck dispersal chart that the site administrator puts out every year when this subject comes up......Chris? Choose an area.

The second major problem most guys have is that they want to get here and shoot that night or the next morning.....you'll have a much better time if you take a day or half a day to scout the area you have choosen. You then can be assured that you'll know where the major roosts are, where the transition sloughs are and where the birds are feeding.

Do a little homework and hunt more than just one pothole or roost the entire time you are in ND. I know most of you, especially from MN and WI, tend to hunt the same blind the whole year in your respective states but in ND the name of the game for a successful hunt is to be mobile. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is this the map you're looking for?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

That looks like it to me!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Amen...


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm going to be heading upto North Dakota for the non-resident duck opener. I've been hearing good reports from ND. Just thought i'd ask if there are any residents out there that know for sure.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Good reports.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Was up in the Sarles and Rock Lake area last weekend, Limited out on ducks very easily and honkers on saturday. Sunday went out and shot a limit of ducks once again, and we were short by 2 honkers for a full limit. There was 6 of us hunting. If you can get on land up there, plenty of birds to go around. Some nice mallards up there already, a couple of bands later, and this is what you get. :beer: :beer:


----------



## buxandux (Apr 2, 2005)

Went out this weekend between Larimore and Devils lake. Not a whole lot of big flocks, but mostly small groups of residents. I'm sure the teals have come down but not the mallards, pintails, etc. Many were flying high especially with the nice day on Sunday. Got our (hard earned) limit on Saturday, but we were lucky to get half the limit on Sunday. Mostly teals and mallards cruising!


----------

